# What makes Faure difficult to memorise?



## Polednice

In listening to his piano music recently, I've read a lot of pianists say that his compositions are difficult to memorise. What makes them particularly hard?


----------



## Bix

I think that because many of his 'melodies' are interspersed between both hands and quite complex in places, it's hard for the brain to agglomerate the whole picture. Between hands is an unusual place to expect a melody so you would almost have to change the way you perceive music for it to sink in fully. Faures piano works are great to listen to but I also find them hard to remember a week later (despite having good musical memory) - I can hum or whistle back many other piano works by other composers.

Just rambling again, just my opinion, I wouldnt stake anything on it


----------



## Rasa

Other then the fact his disposition of voices on the board is intricate, I will add to that that even though Faurés (é ) music remains tonal, his harmonical language is quite advanced and unlike any other composer's. There is a lot of logic to it, but it is Faurés proper. This makes it so that a lot of the hand imprints are unique to the work you're playing, as is the harmonical sequence.


Adding.

But really, what is difficult? Any work of difficulty requires so many hours of preparation that memory comes by itself.


----------

